
New Chrome Hides 'Restore Closed Tab' Feature - Zaheer
https://support.google.com/chrome/thread/17928891?hl=en
======
Zaheer
I should note that the feature still exists though is more hidden than before.
Previously right-clicking all along the top bar would show this option. Now
there are two other ways to restore:

1\. Mac: Cmd + Shift + T | Windows: Ctrl + Shift + T

2\. Right click a blank spot to the right of the last tab, menu item 'Restore
Closed Tab' will appear.

